# The Weens Among Us



## The Great Chandler (Apr 30, 2016)

I don't want to be a McCarthistic witchhunter kind of  person, but I'm having a gut feeling that there are weens in this forum looking for a way to ruin the fun we have with our lolcows. Any suggestions?


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (May 1, 2016)

If you notice anyone being an excessive "cool guy" then report their profile/posts and we'll feed them to the pigs &/or talk to them


----------



## LikeicareKF (May 1, 2016)

Professional Cyberween here

Wait is it a-log that's wordfiltered

Wtf is i have autism wordfilter


----------



## HOMO INSPECTUS (May 1, 2016)

i think it's "hashbrоwns" or "cоke zerо"


----------



## millais (May 1, 2016)

LikeicareKF said:


> Wtf is i have autism wordfilter


w-e-e-n


----------



## FreightTrain (May 1, 2016)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> If you notice anyone being an excessive "cool guy" then report their profile/posts and we'll feed them to the pigs &/or talk to them


I always thought everybody on here was neurotypical


----------



## LikeicareKF (May 1, 2016)

Btw what fun do you have with these lolcows?

You're not interacting with them you're just stalking them and their facebook posts


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (May 1, 2016)

The Great Chandler said:


> I don't want to be a McCarthistic witchhunter kind of  person, but I'm having a gut feeling that there are I HAVE AUTISMs in this forum looking for a way to ruin the fun we have with our lolcows. Any suggestions?



This is ironic because I just threadbanned you for unoriginal and unfunny weening in the Donny Long thread just a few posts after @Vitriol  posted a warning to stop making NOTICE ME SEMPAI posts


----------



## The Great Chandler (May 1, 2016)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> This is ironic because I just threadbanned you for unoriginal and unfunny I HAVE AUTISMing in the Donny Long thread just a few posts after @Vitriol  posted a warning to stop making NOTICE ME SEMPAI posts


Oh right, I guess I got a little carried away. I shouldn't make that mistake again.


----------

